# Which stall do you use in a public restroom?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

They tested this on Mythbusters. Lots of people go to the back stall for privacy. But the front stall will be cleaner because fewer people use it. I still like the privacy better.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The problem is American public bathrooms are perverted. Why do the stalls not go all the way to the ground? It's not like that in other countries.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

^ I guess they just want a quick and convenient way of being able to see if the stall is occupied.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That's why there are locks on stalls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The stall closest to the door - it has the best flush!
The urinal furthest away from the door because it has the stall wall.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

People feel awkward knocking or pushing on the door to see if it's locked. (It would make sense if they used those red/green things like they do in portable toilets though)

At my job at school, people always push hard on the stall doors to see if they're locked and it scares and annoys me every time. Seriously, just knock...it's less rude.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why do you call them stalls, are they selling things?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I hold it in.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I hold it in.


Ya, like 99% of public restrooms are super gross. I just prefer not to use the stalls and to go when I get home. The toilets are always dirty and have piss and crap all over them, I just prefer not to use them. I'm not a germaphobe or anything, but I really don't like to use public restrooms. If I do, I use the urinal and not the stall.

I feel bad for women though, because they have to always use the stalls. But all of the womens bathrooms I've been in have been cleaner than the men's.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Why do you call them stalls, are they selling things?


What else would you call a bathroom stall? I can't think of anything else to call them. Maybe it's a difference in speech, because here in America, we call them stalls. I don't know what they are called in the UK though.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

komorikun said:


> The problem is American public bathrooms are perverted. Why do the stalls not go all the way to the ground? It's not like that in other countries.


Yeah a couple of times there have been moms with little kids in the next stall over, and suddenly I look down to see the kid sticking their head under the gap in the wall to peak at me. I don't understand why we can't just have stalls with walls that actually go all the way to the ground.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Ya, like 99% of public restrooms are super gross. I just prefer not to use the stalls and to go when I get home. The toilets are always dirty and have piss and crap all over them, I just prefer not to use them. I'm not a germaphobe or anything, but I really don't like to use public restrooms. If I do, I use the urinal and not the stall.
> 
> *I feel bad for women though, because they have to always use the stalls. But all of the womens bathrooms I've been in have been cleaner than the men's.*


So, you enjoy peeking over the stall then? :teeth


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> So, you enjoy peeking over the stall then? :teeth


Haha, no. When I was in high school I went in a few girls restrooms. Nobody was using them, and it was for I think a earthquake drill or lockdown. I don't remember.

I went into a few too when I was like 5 or 6.

All of them were pretty clean compared to the men's.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The problem is American public bathrooms are perverted. Why do the stalls not go all the way to the ground? It's not like that in other countries.


It is like that in Finland too. Really if someone goes through all the trouble of lying down on the floor and then crawling their way near to door/edges to be able to take a peek, I'd say that pervert has well earned the heavenly sight of me sitting there answering nature's call.

---

Public toilets in general are a mess and I tend to avoid them as long as I can. Female loos also have the delightful extra, that in addition the usual piss and **** in various places, there's usually blood too.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't understand why it's so hard for some people to flush the toilet in a public restroom. :no


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The problem is American public bathrooms are perverted. Why do the stalls not go all the way to the ground? It's not like that in other countries.


Our bathrooms are alot nicer than many other countries. Some of the bathrooms I've seen in Mexico are pretty bad.

My favorite bathroom, is in a restaurant in my state, that has TV's above the urinals playing sports. It's pretty cool, and they keep the bathrooms nice there.

Apparently in Europe they have public urinals.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The bathrooms were better in Japan.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think this video is relevant.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

komorikun said:


> That's why there are locks on stalls.


I don't lock it if im just taking a piss. I don't even close the door.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll use whichever is available. As long as they're not dirty, does it really matter which one to use?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> The problem is American public bathrooms are perverted. Why do the stalls not go all the way to the ground? It's not like that in other countries.


 Huh? Then how to gay guys signal each other for sex?? Don't gay people have sex in public lavatories in other countries?


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I use depends.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

The cleanest one


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Any? Generally there's usually more than just three stalls anyway. Voted for the middle option here anyway.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the one furthest back or the one with the best lock that doesn't have a huge gap in the door so that other people can see me as I'm pissing.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Huh? Then how to gay guys signal each other for sex?? Don't gay people have sex in public lavatories in other countries?


Don't they just look at each other's penises (peni?) when at the urinal.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Whichever one has the door open widest so I'm sure it's empty. If more than one is fully open I'll choose the cleanest. Should the door be closed on them all, I'll leave, find a quiet alleyway and use a plastic bag. If no plastic bag, I'll find the nearest hat shop and use a hat. If there's no hat shop, I'll make a mental note to never visit the area again, and try use Google Maps (other mapping providers are available) to plan a route next time that means I'm never far from a hat shop. Because who wants to check if a cubicle - Not stall, since we've established stuff isn't for sale there... not the kind of stuff I want to buy at least - is empty, only for the lock to be broken, thus giving the impression of an empty cubicle only to be greeted by someone mid excrement and mid flight in Angry Birds (other mobile games are available)? Not me. Not that I'm judging if that's your bag.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I use the empty first stall I see, unless it's really unclean.

So the stall closest to the entrance is cleanest, eh? Duly noted.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> What else would you call a bathroom stall? I can't think of anything else to call them. Maybe it's a difference in speech, because here in America, we call them stalls. I don't know what they are called in the UK though.


I think our word is cubicle. 

I use the middle one, or the disabled one because they're huge.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Whichever's the cleanest. It's amazing how often I find unflushed toilets when going into public restrooms.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I think our word is cubicle. .


Then what do you call these 'cubicles'? :lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Then what do you call these 'cubicles'? :lol


An office cubicle or workstation. (I think)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the middle urinal. If I need a stall, I usually go to the least used restrooms in the building I'm at. Retarded people seem to pee on all the seats and clog all the toilets in public restrooms just about everywhere.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> What else would you call a bathroom stall? I can't think of anything else to call them. Maybe it's a difference in speech, because here in America, we call them stalls. I don't know what they are called in the UK though.


In Australia we call them cubicles.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

whichever stall isnt soaked in urine with sh*t sprayed everywhere, which unfortunately isnt many.


----------



## KlLLERtofu (May 5, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> ^ I guess they just want a quick and convenient way of being able to see if the stall is occupied.


I found how awesome the public restrooms were in europe when I saw the were real a s s doors that went all the way down. When you lock it, most of them would turn red or say occupied. Unlocked was green or said unoccupied. And if not you'd figure it out... much better than here.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

First one I see without a poop in the toilet and pee on the seat. Usually somewhere in the middle.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The one that's open.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I usually use the middle one


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Handicap.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The problem is American public bathrooms are perverted. Why do the stalls not go all the way to the ground? It's not like that in other countries.


Other countries doors go to the floor? That's so much nicer, because then you don't have the awkwardness of someone coming in, seeing your shoes and occasionally recognizing you and then trying to start conversation...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would use the wheelchair stall, they always tend to be the cleanest.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I would tend to use any stall that is the largest. I have a huge backpack, so I need space to hang things from.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think it's a general european rule that the doors go all the way down, It's not uncommon but it certainly isn't the 99%

I pick the first or second one...why? I don't know!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Someone literally took a dump in a school urinal once...

I usually pick the closest or end one depending on the room layout (E.g. If people stand in the doorway I'll go as far away as possible).


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

The empty one... usually.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Our bathrooms are alot nicer than many other countries. Some of the bathrooms I've seen in Mexico are pretty bad.
> 
> My favorite bathroom, is in a restaurant in my state, that has TV's above the urinals playing sports. It's pretty cool, and they keep the bathrooms nice there.
> 
> Apparently in Europe they have public urinals.


I sure as hell wouldn't use that! But if I was really dying for a pee I'd use one like this instead I suppose.










We don't have anything like it in the UK, only ever seen them in the Netherlands anyway. 
I use the stall furthest away from the door btw.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

The cleanest one -but I do always gravitate away from the one closest to the door -I'll have to rethink that. Unless it's an emergency,I won't use the handicapped one -I don't really feel that's right -I think it's a bit selfish to do so.


----------



## Gabriele (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate public restrooms....I just think of all the germs in there,ewww...but if you gotta use them...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Speaking of taking a dump in a Urinal. When I was GM of a Walmart store here. someone did just that, filled it up and onto the floor. I still to this day feel bad for the person that had to clean it up.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

There seems to be a phenomenon at my college where the more stalls you pass, the dirtier they get until. . .










So, I usually just use the first one. :b


----------

